# Eircom Webmail vanished!



## shnaek (26 Jul 2006)

All the mail in the inbox in my eircom account vanished overnight! I have been on to tech support and I am hoping they have it archived as I really need some of it. 
Anyone else have this problem this morning?

I hope it isn't due to my negative comments in the ESOP post below!


----------



## shnaek (27 Jul 2006)

The mail I recieved from Eircom - in effect a PFO I think! 



> Thank you for your recent email to Technical Support.
> 
> Unfortunately technical support is only offered via email to customers
> of our "Subscription" service.
> ...



As fate would have it there are a couple of Eircom guys here at present looking to do business on the company's server requirements. I think I'll be having a quick chat over tea with the management here later


----------



## TarfHead (27 Jul 2006)

We use a different email client in work and, one morning, I thought that the contents of my INBOX had been wiped.

I then realised that the left-to-right scroll bar at the bottom of the pane was set to the right - all my INBOX was there, it was just I wasn't seeing it.

Could this be your problem ? It is hard to understand how the mail could be removed from your PC.


----------



## dam099 (27 Jul 2006)

Is this webmail that is missing or the contents of your inbox in Outlook (or similar)?

If its webmail the PFO email makes it look like they did not even read your email as I fail to see how any online FAQ's etc. will help you recover missing messages so then I guess its down to ringing the premium rate number.


----------



## shnaek (27 Jul 2006)

TarfHead - it's definitely gone.

dam099 - it's webmail. I can call the number but I am pretty certain I will get no satisfaction. They read my mail the first time as they responded telling me to click the 'check mail' link. I responded saying that my inbox was entirely cleared. Then I got the mail above. 

I think that my mail is gone and I'll just have to use more reliable mail hosts like yahoo and hotmail from now on.


----------



## ajapale (30 Jul 2006)

Hi Shnaek,

Although there is a little element of letting off steam about the post it probably belongs in the IT section.

aj


----------



## Cantona7 (30 Jul 2006)

Same thing has happened to us twice before.. first time after calling the premium number, they were able to restore it from archive. No reasons are given for why the mail disappeared.

Second time about a year ago.. nothing! Everything wiped. The "support" person in Eircom said if i had called within 2 hrs they may have been able to reload the mail.. ??? as if i knew when the mail would be deleted.


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Jul 2006)

Does anyone actually have any rights to a certain level of service from companies like Eircom, Vodafone and o2 that provide free web based e-mail?


----------



## comanche (31 Jul 2006)

shnaek said:
			
		

> All the mail in the inbox in my eircom account vanished overnight! I have been on to tech support and I am hoping they have it archived as I really need some of it.
> Anyone else have this problem this morning?
> 
> I hope it isn't due to my negative comments in the ESOP post below!


 
how were you retrieving your email - were you doing it through the web page or were you using outlook (or another email client)?


----------



## shnaek (31 Jul 2006)

comanche said:
			
		

> how were you retrieving your email - were you doing it through the web page or were you using outlook (or another email client)?


Through the web page.


----------



## comanche (31 Jul 2006)

shnaek said:
			
		

> Through the web page.


 
Ok well the likely hood of getting them back should be good then. Unless they are doing regular purges of data.


----------



## shnaek (31 Jul 2006)

I thought the chances of getting them back wouldn't be good - but I guess I'll give them a shout if you think it's worth it. Don't have much faith in them really!


----------



## comanche (31 Jul 2006)

well you haven't delete them (or removed them from the server using another email client) so there is no reason for them to have disappeared.

There's many reasons that they could have disappeared so keep the faith! 

If they are compotent they should be able to recover them.


----------



## z107 (31 Jul 2006)

> If they are compotent they should be able to recover them.



hmmm... Maybe gmail would be a better solution for the future.


----------



## shnaek (31 Jul 2006)

Amazingly they are all back today. Them and 300 more! They are all appearing as unread so I'm not sure what the extra ones are. Still - I am glad to have them back.


----------



## A_b (31 Jul 2006)

let me know if you want a gmail invite!! Eircom webmail has very little features.


----------

